# PTC - Pro/Engineer Wildfire



## JoeBoone82 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've used the PTC Software MathCad before and find it pretty useful. I have been getting emails from PTC about a student version of Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 4.0. Have any of you ever used it before, and if so, for what type of applications? Thanks.


----------

